# Sticking Reds early morning



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Water level remains extremely high but the reds seem to enjoy it. Getting a lot of action pre-dawn. Highlands Bayou


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

In the first pic I thought it was neat the way Baad Marines's knotty hook red jig head could be seen through the 3" glow shrimp. Looked like blood. Which is good.


----------

